# [SOLVED]Compiling Kernel:Internal Compiler Err., Segm. fault

## africola

Hello,

I want to compile my iso-cd genkernel. After half an hour I receive an error:

```
net/ipv4/fib_semantics.c: In function 'fib_create_info':

net/ipv4/fib_semantic.c:863: internal compiler error: Segementation fault

make[2] *** [net/ipv4/fib_semantics.o] Error 1

make[1] *** [net/ipv4] Error 2

make *** [net] Error 2

```

What I did so far:

```
#menuconfig and after it:

#make && make modules_install
```

After a second try, I receive an error message not in net/ipv4/fib_semantics.o, but a step later ...

in /net/ipv6/addr_eval.

sounds strange to me that the error changes random

Two Questions:

1. What's going wrong here? How can I solve it? I was booting with an installation cd, moved on my hd with chroot and used the kernel I was booting from (In my opinion this should work, cause I can work with the iso-cd too [my hardware is supported])

2. How can I reduce the time for compiling (without changing the kernel). This is my 4th time this day. I'm lack of this ^^. 

I got one cpu, so I changed nothing in the compiling options for multiple compiling at runtime.Last edited by africola on Fri Sep 10, 2010 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

Before compiling the kernel, run "make clean" each time. If it repeatedly fails at the same file, then it is a toolchain issue (broken compiler).

If it fails at different files, then it is probably a hardware problem. Most likely overheating.

----------

## africola

hello again. Yes, I'm using "make clean".

Most of the time compiling ends up in "/net/ipv4/*" errors. Hm a hardware problem ... but I donnow where to look for one.

It's an Athlon 3000+, not the newest ^^, with an GeForce 9800 ... I can change the RAM sure, or the GraficCard ... but I afraid it will not change things... .

any other ideas.

I'm not sure if it goes for the same, but I had problems in formating my system with another hd. there an segmentation error came up yesterday, too.

Now I use another hd, and receive errors with ipv4 while compiling after CC net/ipv4/ ... 

Is it sure that this results in an hardware problem or can it be that I made partitioning/ or the installation process wrong?

----------

## chithanh

To check for overheating issues, use the cpufreq controls in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq to limit the maximum frequency of your CPU.

----------

## africola

hi,

there is definitely no cooling problem.

The kernel compilation still breaks randomly.

First time this morning after 2 seconds of compiling with segementation error.

After make clean, he went over this file and stopped 10 min later in 

internal compiler error in fs/isofs/rock.o]

----------

## chithanh

Can you try another gcc version?

----------

## KShots

That usually implies a RAM problem. Have you run a memory test on your RAM yet? I think there's one on the gentoo live cd, you can access it by using 'memtest' (I think, but there's a keystroke to list different kernel options and kernels, so you can look it up) instead of letting it time out or hitting 'enter' shortly after starting the boot process for the disc.

----------

## africola

Now I could finish it. I think it was as u thought, a cooling problem, I opened the tower made some changes and suddenly it was finished.

thanx for ur help

[solved]

----------

